# Dogmatic head collar....views



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thinking about getting a dogmatic head collar as have tried lots of others.

Have seen that a few on here that use them .

Would like to hear what anyone thinks.

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I use one for Kilo and like it as he is happy to wear it (doesn't try to paw it off and will push his nose into it to get it on), it is padded, doesn't ride up into his eyes or rub.

It is certainly no substitute for training and Kilo does walk on a loose lead for the vast majority of the time, but I put it on if I am taking him anywhere very crowded and exciting for added control and for walks around the streets here as there are zillions of cats :yikes:.

I have a training lead and have one end attached to his collar and one to the headcollar, so he walks controlled on his collar most of the time but I have the Dogmatic there if needed (hope that makes sense!).


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate to admit it but they are excellent. They don't ride up, are a good fit if you buy the right size ( only the neck is adjustable, not the muzzle)
It does also have an instant effect and pulling, lunging and jumping can be controlled with the lightest of grips on the lead.

We only use it for high pressure situations, dane walks, high street shopping etc. But totally agree with dogless that it is no substitute for training. The rest of the time he is on a flat collar.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I use one for Kilo and like it as he is happy to wear it (doesn't try to paw it off and will push his nose into it to get it on), it is padded, doesn't ride up into his eyes or rub.
> 
> It is certainly no substitute for training and Kilo does walk on a loose lead for the vast majority of the time, but I put it on if I am taking him anywhere very crowded and exciting for added control and for walks around the streets here as there are zillions of cats :yikes:.
> 
> I have a training lead and have one end attached to his collar and one to the headcollar, so he walks controlled on his collar most of the time but I have the Dogmatic there if needed (hope that makes sense!).


I could never hold Ferdie without one if he wanted to go after something. he is a lot heavier than I am. As to the training part, used as Dogless has said above, it can make all the difference to a really strong dog.

Diva had never been taught to walk on a lead and she just pulled me flat on my face, literally. A few walks with the dogmatic, attached as said, and I can now walk her without it, though I wouldn't chance it in the streets. She doesn't even try to walk ahead, whereas Ferdie does walk faster than me.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Think I'll get one for frank.
He's the smallest one but still quite strong in certain situations.

They're both strong dogs and in the past have had me over.

Bit of added help if needed....like when we walk around the streets and they spot cats before I do :eek6:


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

Freddie and frank said:


> Think I'll get one for frank.
> He's the smallest one but still quite strong in certain situations.
> 
> They're both strong dogs and in the past have had me over.
> ...


I have one for our pup but im still working on getting him used to it as will paw to get it off when he has it on, tho will happily stick his nose in it lol


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Love mine and they will get you the right size for the dog. Much more comfy than the Halti!


----------



## Jesse11 (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to buy a new one for my lovely dog too


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Imo dogmatic head collars are the most comfortable head collars for dogs.
I have many dogmatic head collars in my online store, in lots of different colours and styles.
Although I do especially recommend the 'padded cushioned' dogmatic headcollars.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DogLove3 said:


> Imo dogmatic head collars are the most comfortable head collars for dogs.
> I have many dogmatic head collars in my online store, in lots of different colours and styles.
> Although I do especially recommend the 'padded cushioned' dogmatic headcollars.


And they have the added advantage of not looking like a muzzle!


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

Also the patterned fabric ones look less aggressive and muzzle like.


Edit :  Should post faster, now I look like i have just copied your post.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

*Why have several people answered by saying 'I hate to admit it but this headcollar is really good'...?*

*Why would one 'hate' to admit that a piece of training equipment actually works???*

To answer the actual query posed:

The Dogmatic is superb.

When I rehomed Dexter he was already very big for a 14 month Lab and he'd never been walked, at all. He's also a extremely reactive dog who lunges the second he sees anything that excites or scares him.

One day he saw a horse before I did - next thing I knew I was flat on my face on the floor, with blood pouring from my hands and knees. Worse, I could hear Dex barking from somewhere beyond me, i.e. out in the road 

I started using the Dogmatic the next day and it made an *amazing* difference. It enabled me to feel calm and confident while walking Dex, and meant I could reward him for calmer behaviour. It also meant he could not pull me over any more OR jerk the lead clean out of my hand.

*One thing to note: with Dogmatic the sizing has to be perfect so do email them, they are really helpful.*

*NEVER USE a headcollar with any type of extending or Flexi lead - very dangerous for the dog*

*NEVER jerk on the dog's lead when using a headcollar*


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Barryjparsons said:


> Also the patterned fabric ones look less aggressive and muzzle like.
> 
> Edit :  Should post faster, now I look like i have just copied your post.


That's ok, Barry. If you have nothing to say, you are welcome to copy my excellent posts


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

Why? Because headcollars to me are a last resort, even on Giant breeds.

I never wanted to use a dogmatic, I always believed that as I am a 6ft+ 16st bloke I would be able to control a 10-12 stone dog in whatever situation using training, awareness & good handling.

I don't particularly like the restrictiveness of a headcollar, don't like the muzzle like appearance, don't like them being used instead of training.

However I went on a Great Dane walk a few weeks back and my normally easy to control 10st pup on a flat collar went into pull like train mode and basically made the whole walk (which we had driven 100 miles to go to) a flippin nightmare and we ended up having to walk on our own as continuing as part of the group was just reinforcing the behaviour.

If we had the dogmatic at that time it would have been a different situation.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Barryjparsons said:


> Why? Because headcollars to me are a last resort, even on Giant breeds.
> 
> I never wanted to use a dogmatic, I always believed that as I am a 6ft+ 16st bloke I would be able to control a 10-12 stone dog in whatever situation using training, awareness & good handling.
> 
> ...


I was joking, actually, which is why I put the grinning face on. It would be nice to be able to not use one, and I think I could manage Diva now without, but not Ferdie, he is far too strong if he wants something.

As you have found, it has little to do with strength. If a huge dog like a Dane or a Newfie decides to get over excited, he has lot more power in his shoulders than we have in our arms.

I just wish they had invented them when I had my retriever, then I would not have got my arm broken!


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Barryjparsons said:


> *Why? Because headcollars to me are a last resort, even on Giant breeds.
> 
> I never wanted to use a dogmatic, I always believed that as I am a 6ft+ 16st bloke I would be able to control a 10-12 stone dog in whatever situation using training, awareness & good handling.*
> .


LOL LOL I guess being a five foot nothing, under 8 stone female, maybe my perspective is rather different 

There are two stunning Great Danes that I see a lot at a local park. Both owners use Haltis and I can well understand why, the dogs are huge and incredibly strong and also very lively!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Love mine and they will get you the right size for the dog. Much more comfy than the Halti!


Yes. Tried a halti and they ride up and look uncomfy.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

DogLove3 said:


> Imo dogmatic head collars are the most comfortable head collars for dogs.
> I have many dogmatic head collars in my online store, in lots of different colours and styles.
> Although I do especially recommend the 'padded cushioned' dogmatic headcollars.


Tried to have a look but can't seem to get to your online store!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

TabithaJ said:


> *Why have several people answered by saying 'I hate to admit it but this headcollar is really good'...?*
> 
> *Why would one 'hate' to admit that a piece of training equipment actually works???*
> 
> ...


This is the exact reason why I want one. I'm 5'2" and walk my two strong dogs. I enjoy off lead walks very much and want to have the same enjoyment with on lead walks too. A relaxed owner = relaxed dogs.


----------

